# Hive Stand made of pressure treated wood?



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am about to build my first hive stand. I thought to use
pressure treated wood. I know you should not use any 
treated wood for the hive boxes, bottom board ... (with the exception 
of painting the outsides of the hive boxes with latex paint).

Would you use pressure treated wood for a hive stand?

I guess, at least the posts of the stand should be pressure treated wood.

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

My hive stand consists of 1ea 8ft long 4x4 (pressure treated). It is cut into 4 equal pieces. 2 pieces lay on the ground with another 2 pieces crossways. And I do use a "level" when setting this up so that foundationless frames are "good to go".

The hive sits on top of that. If ants are a problem, I will soak the 4x4's that are on the ground with poison.


----------



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

Pressure treated for the hive stand should not be a problem for the bees. 
As you said, don't use it for the boxes. If you are concerned you can always paint the stand, giving it a coat between the PT and the bees that might land on it or make contact when bearding.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I use 2x6's for hive stands that are treated, no problems, I let mine weather a little before I put it into service.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldn't. Just superstitious and not that bright to understand the chemistry involved in the making of PT wood or 'off gassing'. 
I am sure the manufacturers would claim none, and when it comes to my hobby, I like it MY way. I believe concrete blocks don't give off gasses.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Personally, I don't like pressure-treated wood. Just my opinion. It's also harder to work with and it's usually wet at the lumber yard and if not used right away, it warps. No thanks.

I'm not sure I buy the out-gassing potential. Out-gassing is a threat when the situation is enclosed. Bee hives are notoriously well-ventilated, especially at higher temperatures when out-gassing would be greater.

A lot of beeks won't mess with plastic foundation, fearing out-gassing potentials. I'm not sure how long this persists. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I am more concerned with my stands legs rotting and hives falling over than some gassing from treated wood. Just think if we got this worried about our own environmental living conditions: Gassing milk jugs, counter tops, paint, glasses, non stick pans, dust in air ducts, mold where you cant see it, fumes at gas pump............ you would not eat, breath, drive, work............


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

WI-beek said:


> dust in air ducts, mold where you cant see .........


This is off topic, but did you see the pitri dish culture of the dust from Randy Oliver's sofa in last month's ABJ? 

It was colorful.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like treated wood for stands. It holds up well.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I use 2, 2x6 PT 12 ft long with short cross pieces assembles like a ladder truss.

The wood dries quite fast after it's built, then is maintenance free for a long time.

Some things I choose not to worry about. Pressure treated hive stands are one of those things...


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

My stands are PT but painted. I think it's important, ever read the little disclaimer sticker on the ends of the boards? Kinda scary.


----------

